# Plantain chips for feed?



## BarML (Apr 19, 2016)

Does anyone know if it is okay to feed plantain chips (fried) to cows? I can't seem to find anything on google about it. I got a 55 gallon drum full of them... Thank You in advance for your time.


----------



## Rafter8 (Mar 24, 2016)

My first question is why? I guess if you were in a pinch and had no feed or pasture and your cows were starving. 

What were they fried in? I would assume the amount of saturated fat and sodium in these would make them less than ideal to be fed to your cows.

Dairy cows? Beef cows? The old adage you are what you eat applies here. Will it effect the meat, will it effect the milk? My feeling is the consumer would care.


----------

